# FeedBot



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*FeedBot*​
Some of you have probably noticed a "new" user called FeedBot posting dozens of threads over the past few days.

Well, this isn't a new member - it's an automated system I've put in place that checks out all the major blog RSS feeds on a daily basis and copies new posts into the Wargaming Blog Feeds forum. 

The interesting and useful Blog posts are being moved to the appropriate areas of the forums.

Each FeedBot post includes links back to the site it originated from.

Follow the links, check out the sources - these sites are run by some of the worlds most experienced and dedicated wargamers. They're filled to bursting point with dozens of tactical guides and hobby information. 

Second hand news is good - but the real thing is awesome. Follow the links and sign up to their mailing lists. :biggrin:

That's it really.

FeedBot - Heresy Online's own little Blog Robot.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

That's impressive and helpful, thank you!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I for one welcome our new Blog Robot Overlord.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats actually really cool Jez; and now those hundred-odd threads make a lot of sense...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, great job Jez :good:. This will most likely prove to be a really helpful new feature.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff. Have read several of them that I've found really useful. Also made sure to follow the links, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we have more bots? 

I like making friends


Lol, good job Jez, just don't go asking the bot for things, like you told me


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn handy little feature Jez, nice.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome feature. I found myself browsing just feedbot stuff for hours. Followed a link, turned to point something interesting in another link, etc. Great feature indeed, Jez. Thanks for that.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

now i know thats cool. because when i first saw the tonne of posts it did i thought it was some one spamming and wanted him banhammered but know i know and understand its accepted.


----------

